# sertraline and tramadol



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, 

Doc has prescribed sertraline for me as he suspects I have post natal depression.

I also take tramadol when my period comes as I have excruciating pain.  I just noted in the patient leaflet for sertraline, that special care should be taken if taking tramadol.

Can you please explain what 'special care' means?  What should I be careful of? 

Is there pain relief that is compatible with sertraline?  Co-codamol 30 does not touch the pain, hence the tramadol. 

On top of this, I have a newborn to care for so am concerned about pain relief causing sleepiness (I am tired enough as it is!).


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Special care means that you should be careful when taking this combination. Although not contraindicated these drugs do have the potential to interact with each other, in extremely rare cases serotonin syndrome has been reported (confusion, agitation, fever, loss of muscle control). 


You can take them but just be aware of possible increase in side effects.


----------

